# A pretty good way to use up the stash



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://sewisee.blogspot.com/2011/09/summer-in-sweden-afghan-finished.html

Enjoy.


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

When I see something like this, I wish I knew how to crochet! Very pretty!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What gorgeous afghan patterns!! Thank you!!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

That is, without a doubt, the most beautiful "granny" afghan that I have ever seen! As much as I dislike doing multi-color squares (all those ends -shudder!) it's very tempting! Thanks for the link!


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

Love this thank you!


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

pin_happy said:


> http://sewisee.blogspot.com/2011/09/summer-in-sweden-afghan-finished.html
> 
> Enjoy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Right up my alley!! THANK YOU!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Lisa


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

lwilds said:


> When I see something like this, I wish I knew how to crochet! Very pretty!


Me too!
Beautiful!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Wowee!! That's a gorgeous afghan, and I love the bright colors. Lots of work and time went into this labor of love.


----------

